# Am I stupid for trying iui.. After ivf?



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi all

I just wanted to get some advice... I have had a successful ivf, well with a  frozen transfer, after my first ivf ended up being a freeze all. In between the ivf and frozen transfer I did get pregnant naturally. We basically used opk in preparation for my transfer and I did get a bfp.. But did have an early miscarriage. Surprising really considering I have endo, one open tube and dh has only 1.5%  it morphology..we got pregnant after 4 cycles using opks. The frozen transfer baby is now 7 months, and my periods came back at 6 months, so I thought why not try naturally while she is small, and while we are ready to do an another frozen transfer. Thing is we tried last month, which was bnf, again not surprised because I only have one tube open...but this month dh just found it really hard to perform... I was trying to be sympathetic but as soon as he sees that opk with a smiley face, the pressure is on. I feel frustrated because I want to make sure every month we are doing something to get pregnant...we ended up using my little girls calpol syringe ( sterilised) to just do an insemination in the end but now I'm thinking if we are going to have repeats of this every month shouldn't we just consider iui... Chances are low but better than doing nothing g, plus I don't know how great we are with home insemination... Dh feels crap about it, but I've just reassured him well if I was a bloke I probably be the same, and right now I think iui would be better than the drama we had this month with intercourse?


----------



## wishfull1981 (Apr 20, 2010)

we are trying this month iui first time , we had 6 rounds of ivf then had our baby naturally, so wanted a second now and thought would try iui as we did concieve naturally in the end


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi roses blue

I'm not sure about nhs services whether they would try that due to funding...my clinic is private and give I have one tube open and okish sperm they have said theres no harm in iui, especially as I got pregnant naturally once before. I didn't need a referral, I just spoke to my consultant and mentioned. 

Mind you it's not going very well anyway. Was annoyed this morning to email with the bill for the scans and blood tests which showed I didn't ovulate this month... Probably because I'm breastfeeding, but can't be certain. I know I have a child already and I am so grateful, but those anxious feelings, the stress, the cloud of uncertainty I experienced are all coming back as I'm trying for number 2, I can't help it.

How are you getting along...


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ladies I went through short protocol ivf and miscarried and long protocol 6 months later and miscarried.  Each time only two eggs collected. I was taking 350gf also. After the second heartache our consultant said look your 28 let’s just go for a less stressful alternative....so I did a medicated iui I was given 50gf and they concentrated on only getting two follicles to 18/20mm I had iui transfer followed by cyclogest pessaries twice a day and also prednisone and baby aspirin and shockingly it worked first time.  My daughter was born last October.    The moral of my story is we decided we would take another chance and just do iui and see if we could have a sibling soon....wait for it.....this evening I have just tested and we have a beautiful BFP.  If you want less stress def consider a medicated iui I have an amh of just 4.  I really wish you all the best journey  x


----------

